#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  IoT Solutions for Industry Problems.

## Bhavya

The Internet has changed our lifestyle, the way we work and also changed our thoughts and behaviour as well. Further the technological advancement Of IOT giving solutions for many problems in the industry. Here are some Industry problems that can be solved by IoT.

* Security Management* - With IoT devices you can increase the security of your enterprise, home and office buildings.


* Health Emergencies* - With the help of IoT we can handle the health emergencies effectively and treat the patients as soon as possible


* Traffic Management* - Number of vehicles increasing day by day. In this situation, we can manage traffic smartly by using IoT sim cards, GPS devices and cameras.


* Energy Conservation* - By using Smart IoT home appliances, devices we can save more energy as natural energy resources are depleting.


* Agricultural Issues* - Using IoT devices farmers and agricultural workers can do easy and effective farming.

----------

